# where is the video camera when you need it??



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We showed in the breed ring Thursday, Friday and Saturday (took 2nd every day :doh but my handler couldn't show to today's judge so I entered the Tito Monster in Utility B and Open B, figuring we could try for a UDX leg since we were already there.
EXCEPT
the show was outside on grass. Now, we've never shown, or even trained, on grass before. But I figured what the heck, he knows what to do, he'll do it, right?
EXCEPT
I didn't count on.....POURING TORRENTS of rain. I mean not just raining, but coming down in buckets. With 30 mph wind gusts. And seed "propellers" off the maple trees over the ring coming down like a locust attack. And maple leaves and branches flying down off the trees.
I kid you not. Where was the video camera??? You would have had to see it to believe it. When the ring steward is wiping your face with paper towels so that you can see to go on to the next exercise, you KNOW it's bad.
Will the Tito Monster had a blast. He thought this was the most fun show he's ever been in!! Of course, he NQ'd right away on the signal exercise. He wasn't real interested in going down when all those cool seed propellers were flying on top of him. (A boxer was jumping up and catching them while in the ring, but I digress). Then he decided to chase a batch of maple leaves on the "go out", which was much more fun than running to the other ring gate. 
I didn't feel bad. Only 1 dog qualified, and there were several OTCH dogs entered. 
But I sure wish I had that on video, it was one for the record books!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh that must have been a sight! At least he had fun 

Whirly bird seeds on the attack, wind leaves and branches - did you feel like you were in Kansas?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

That sounds like us every time we try an outdoor Agility trial.. Sounds interesting to say the least. I am glad you have a good sense of humor...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That must have been entertaining to watch.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Great visuals! I wish you had been able to videotape it!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You're braver than I am just to have signed up! I try to avoid outdoor shows that don't have any cover. I've showed a grand total of four times outdoors, and all but one ended up being NQ's. Colby actually got one of his HIT's at an outdoor trial, but he wouldn't have if it had been raining. He refuses to put his butt down on wet ground!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

That is too funny! I can see it all--would've been fun though with the camera. 

I know a couple people here went to an indoor show held in a horse arena and there were birds up in the roosts. Well, apparently several flew down and were sitting in the middle of the ring during the long stays....


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I could just picture it from your description. Too funny! Glad it was memorable anyway!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Hehe, sounds like an experience!  Wish you had some video.... the things we do for dog shows... are we crazy?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

boy is that the truth....are we nuts or what? :



sammydog said:


> Hehe, sounds like an experience!  Wish you had some video.... the things we do for dog shows... are we crazy?


----------

